# Is my hw.acpi.thermal ok ? on thinkpad e580



## cuu (Jan 5, 2019)

hi all,
a newbie question to freebsd 
is my hw.acpi.thermal ok ,because my laptop's fan seems always on and off ,on and off ,the freq is a little bit  annoying, try to find a way to control the fan speed,but no results now

I also noticed hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 , and other -1 in the results of hw.acpi.thermal 

not sure if the hw.acpi.thermal is working now

I am totally new to freebsd,so kind need a little help from familiar guys with freebsd

Thanks 

Thinkpad E580 RootOnZFS(MBR)


```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 110.1C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: 90.1C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 39.1C
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 1
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
```


```
root@e580:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD e580 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT 85037a09f3a(master) GENERIC  amd64
```

dmesg

```
root@e580:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD e580 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT 85037a09f3a(master) GENERIC  amd64
root@e580:~ # dmesg 
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT 85037a09f3a(master) GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 7.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_701/final 349250) (based on LLVM 7.0.1)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8250U CPU @ 1.60GHz (1800.07-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806ea  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7dfafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 7897403392 (7531 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-R0P  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 6 4 2 3 5 7
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1800074434 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
[ath_hal] loaded
kbd1 at kbdmux0
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81131570, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
000.000051 [4184] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-R0P> on motherboard
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x20, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe03f mem 0xf1000000-0xf1ffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf2500000-0xf250ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe080-0xe087,0xe088-0xe08b,0xe060-0xe07f mem 0xf2528000-0xf2529fff,0xf252f000-0xf252f0ff,0xf252d000-0xf252d7ff irq 16 at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0000000-0xf01fffff,0xf2400000-0xf243ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xf2304000-0xf2304fff,0xf2300000-0xf2303fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x50800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251/8153 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 8c:16:45:0a:ae:79
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
nvme0: <Toshiba XG5> mem 0xf2200000-0xf2203fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pci4: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 29.3 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
sdhci_pci0: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0xf2001000-0xf2001fff,0xf2000000-0xf20007ff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci5
sdhci_pci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xf2520000-0xf2523fff,0xf2510000-0xf251ffff irq 16 at device 31.3 on pci0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xd0000-0xd0fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
nvd0: <KXG5AZNV256G TOSHIBA> NVMe namespace
nvd0: 244198MB (500118192 512 byte sectors)
hdacc0: <Conexant CX20753/4 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant CX20753/4 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant CX20753/4 (Analog)> at nid 23 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20753/4 (Right Analog)> at nid 22 and 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <Realtek 802.11n NIC> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.3: <Realtek Bluetooth Radio> at usbus0
ugen0.4: <SunplusIT Inc Integrated Camera> at usbus0
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
__pm_runtime_resume not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0xad800000, size 0x2000000
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_suspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
pm_runtime_get_if_in_use not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
sched_setscheduler_nocheck not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
register_oom_notifier not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20171222 for drmn0 on minor 0
register_acpi_notifier not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
async_schedule is dodgy -- see your local kernel hacker
pm_runtime_set_autosuspend_delay not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_use_autosuspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
async_synchronize_cookie not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xd0040000 vbase=0xfffff800d0040000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin
[drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)
re0: link state changed to UP
rtwn0 on uhub0
rtwn0: <Realtek 802.11n NIC, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 1> on usbus0
rtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8188EU, RF 6052 1T1R
ubt0 on uhub0
ubt0: <Bluetooth Radio> on usbus0
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 32: 80000000
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `syncer' to stop... 
Syncing disks, vnodes remaining... 0 0 0 0 done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufdaemon' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-1' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-0' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-2' to stop... done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system thread `bufspacedaemon-3' to stop... done
All buffers synced.
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xfffff8001052b068 zfs (zfs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_mount.c:1353
 2nd 0xfffff8001052aba8 syncer (syncer) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2753
stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80c44843 at witness_debugger+0x73
#1 0xffffffff80c44593 at witness_checkorder+0xac3
#2 0xffffffff80bb10a1 at lockmgr_lock_fast_path+0x181
#3 0xffffffff8122f783 at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0x63
#4 0xffffffff80cbf9f5 at _vn_lock+0x65
#5 0xffffffff80caeb3b at vputx+0x14b
#6 0xffffffff80ca6d64 at dounmount+0x434
#7 0xffffffff80cb023b at vfs_unmountall+0x6b
#8 0xffffffff80c8c5c6 at bufshutdown+0x2c6
#9 0xffffffff80bdc505 at kern_reboot+0x215
#10 0xffffffff80bdc295 at sys_reboot+0x3a5
#11 0xffffffff810abe96 at amd64_syscall+0x276
#12 0xffffffff8108547d at fast_syscall_common+0x101
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xfffff800089299c8 zfs (zfs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_mount.c:1353
 2nd 0xfffff8000819c248 devfs (devfs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2590
stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80c44843 at witness_debugger+0x73
#1 0xffffffff80c44593 at witness_checkorder+0xac3
#2 0xffffffff80bb10a1 at lockmgr_lock_fast_path+0x181
#3 0xffffffff8122f783 at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0x63
#4 0xffffffff80cbf9f5 at _vn_lock+0x65
#5 0xffffffff80cae466 at vget+0x66
#6 0xffffffff80a9730d at devfs_allocv+0xdd
#7 0xffffffff80a96e33 at devfs_root+0x43
#8 0xffffffff80caeee8 at vflush+0x48
#9 0xffffffff80a96d30 at devfs_unmount+0x40
#10 0xffffffff80ca6d81 at dounmount+0x451
#11 0xffffffff80cb0293 at vfs_unmountall+0xc3
#12 0xffffffff80c8c5c6 at bufshutdown+0x2c6
#13 0xffffffff80bdc505 at kern_reboot+0x215
#14 0xffffffff80bdc295 at sys_reboot+0x3a5
#15 0xffffffff810abe96 at amd64_syscall+0x276
#16 0xffffffff8108547d at fast_syscall_common+0x101
Uptime: 23m50s
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT 85037a09f3a(master) GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 7.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_701/final 349250) (based on LLVM 7.0.1)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8250U CPU @ 1.60GHz (1800.08-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x806ea  Family=0x6  Model=0x8e  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7dfafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 7897403392 (7531 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-R0P  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 3 6 4 5 7 2
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1800077315 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
[ath_hal] loaded
kbd1 at kbdmux0
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81131570, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
000.000051 [4184] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-R0P> on motherboard
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x20, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 550
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe03f mem 0xf1000000-0xf1ffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf2500000-0xf250ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <Intel Sunrise Point-LP AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe080-0xe087,0xe088-0xe08b,0xe060-0xe07f mem 0xf2528000-0xf2529fff,0xf252f000-0xf252f0ff,0xf252d000-0xf252d7ff irq 16 at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0000000-0xf01fffff,0xf2400000-0xf243ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xf2304000-0xf2304fff,0xf2300000-0xf2303fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x50800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251/8153 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 8c:16:45:0a:ae:79
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
nvme0: <Toshiba XG5> mem 0xf2200000-0xf2203fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pci4: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 29.3 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
sdhci_pci0: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0xf2001000-0xf2001fff,0xf2000000-0xf20007ff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci5
sdhci_pci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xf2520000-0xf2523fff,0xf2510000-0xf251ffff irq 16 at device 31.3 on pci0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xd0000-0xd0fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
nvd0: <KXG5AZNV256G TOSHIBA> NVMe namespace
nvd0: 244198MB (500118192 512 byte sectors)
hdacc0: <Conexant CX20753/4 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant CX20753/4 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant CX20753/4 (Analog)> at nid 23 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20753/4 (Right Analog)> at nid 22 and 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <Realtek 802.11n NIC> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.3: <Realtek Bluetooth Radio> at usbus0
ugen0.4: <SunplusIT Inc Integrated Camera> at usbus0
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
__pm_runtime_resume not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0xad800000, size 0x2000000
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_suspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
pm_runtime_get_if_in_use not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
sched_setscheduler_nocheck not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
register_oom_notifier not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20171222 for drmn0 on minor 0
register_acpi_notifier not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
async_schedule is dodgy -- see your local kernel hacker
pm_runtime_set_autosuspend_delay not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_use_autosuspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
async_synchronize_cookie not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xd0040000 vbase=0xfffff800d0040000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin
[drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
rtwn0 on uhub0
rtwn0: <Realtek 802.11n NIC, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 1> on usbus0
rtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8188EU, RF 6052 1T1R
ubt0 on uhub0
ubt0: <Bluetooth Radio> on usbus0
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
arp: 192.168.31.216 moved from 00:e0:2a:58:13:c2 to 3c:46:d8:d5:2c:bc on re0
```


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 5, 2019)

If you are new to FreeBSD, why are you using an experimental, development version? Why not a stable release like 11.2-RELEASE or 12.0-RELEASE?


----------



## cuu (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the relpy



Sevendogsbsd said:


> If you are new to FreeBSD, why are you using an experimental, development version? Why not a stable release like 11.2-RELEASE or 12.0-RELEASE?



New to freebsd, but I use linux everyday, and I really want to learn fbsd from now on 

I started with 11.2-RELEASE ,and the fan is the same as 13-Current
but In 13-Current, I get the intel hd620 works well
just the  fan, a little bit anoying, cause the temperuature is not high at all, just about 38-39C, really want to turn the fan off for a longer time ,lol

Right now, I am not sure about the kernel state, like hw.acpi.thermal maybe is not working,  So I want to confirm this conjecture.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 6, 2019)

The HD630 works perfectly in 11.2. I'm just saying you are going to potentially have problems using an unstable dev version, that's all. Plenty of folks here use laptops with FreeBSD so someone should be able to get you an answer on your thermal issue.


----------



## Vull (Jan 6, 2019)

This might not be related to your situation, but the last time I had a problem of my cooling fan running overtime, it turned out to be because my BIOS firmware had become unstable after years of swapping out hardware and operating systems. All I had to do to cure it was to remove the CMOS battery and replace it again, after waiting awhile for the electrical fields to completely discharge. Might be worth a try. I had wasted a lot of time looking for a software fix to a simple hardware problem, and was very close to scrapping the machine, but it's running like brand-new now.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2019)

cuu said:


> ```
> root@e580:~ # uname -a
> FreeBSD e580 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT 85037a09f3a(master) GENERIC amd64
> ```



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## cuu (Jan 7, 2019)

Vull said:


> This might not be related to your situation, but the last time I had a problem of my cooling fan running overtime, it turned out to be because my BIOS firmware had become unstable after years of swapping out hardware and operating systems. All I had to do to cure it was to remove the CMOS battery and replace it again, after waiting awhile for the electrical fields to completely discharge. Might be worth a try. I had wasted a lot of time looking for a software fix to a simple hardware problem, and was very close to scrapping the machine, but it's running like brand-new now.



ok thanks
Finnally I think I got some clues

windows 10 was the first os when I bought it ,at that time fan is ok 

in fbsd I think everything is working ,too
but I think the fbsd kernel was too fast reaction

like if the temp is about 39C, no need to turn the fan on ( only for this Situation here), the back of the laptop is  totally cool

So I am gonna find a way to lower threshold of acpi,maybe the hw.apci.thermal , and I guess it will be done

SirDice thanks for the tip, will try to follow the rules in the future

thank you all


----------

